# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Neff] NEFF ΚΕΡΑΜΙΚΕΣ ΕΣΤΙΕΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΔΙΠΛΗ ΕΣΤΙΑ

## andreasp

Καλημέρα και Χρόνια πολλά!

Εχω ενα θεμα με κεραμικές εστίες της Neff.
Το κάτω δεξιά μάτι που είναι το διπλό, όταν ζεσταινεται *νομίζω*, σταματάει να δουλεύει η απέξω αντίσταση και μένει μόνο η μικρή εσωτερική.
Οταν ξαναπάρει μπροστά, ανάβει και σβήνει κάθε λίγα δευτερόλεπτα.
Καμιά ιδέα?

IMG_20190501_121528.jpg

----------


## tipos

Αν έχεις γνώσεις στα ηλεκτρονικά βγάλε και κάνε ένα έλεγχο στην πλακέτα εκεί που τροφοδοτεί την εστία για κάψιμο ή ψυχρές κολλήσεις.

----------


## andreasp

Για πλακετα παει το μυαλο σου δηλαδη;
Και που βρισκεται αυτη τωρα αραγε;
Σιγουρα θα θελει ξεκολλημα απο τον παγκο, και καπου λογικα κατω απο το touch θα ειναι η πλακετα.

----------


## klik

Δεν ειναι κολλημένη στον παγκο εκτος αν ηταν γκαζμας αυτος που την εβαλε. Ενα λαστιχο εχει περιμετρικα για στεγανοποιηση με το βαρος της.
Η πλακέτα (διοροφη κατασκεηυξη) περιεχει και τα "κουμπια" και τα νουμερα. Δεν υπαρχει μεμβρανη touch οπως στα tablet. Βρίσκεται κατω απο το μαυρο τζαμι

----------


## andreasp

Λοιπον...
Τελικα σημερα το απογευμα ασχοληθηκα.
Το μοντέλο μου ειναι το ET645HE17
Το πρόβλημα ήταν η πλακέτα. Χτυπώντας το ρελε της εξωτερικής αντίστασης του διπλού ματιού, άναψε.
Συνεπώς η πλακέτα βγήκε και πήγε για σέρβις σε φίλο καλό που είναι master του θέματος.
Γνήσια καινούργια την παίρνω 175€ που φυσικά δεν θα τα έδινα ποτέ.
Αλλάχθηκαν τα 3 μαύρα ρελέ ( το ένα έκανε πρόβλημα, αλλά επ ευκαιρίας αλλαχθηκαν και τα άλλα 2), περάστηκαν ψυχρές κολλήσεις από πάνω, έγινε και ένα Bypass σε μια πίστα που ήταν λίγο αρπαγμένη, και όλα καλά!
Το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι τα είχε παίξει η πλακέτα.
Για όποιον δεν έχει φίλο όπως εγώ, βρήκα την παρακάτω εταιρεία.
Διάγνωση δωρεάν, και επισκευή από 35€ + ΦΠΑ. Τους πάς είτε την πλακέτα είτε τις εστίες ολόκληρες.

https://www.episkevh-plaketas.gr/%CE...AF%CE%B1%CF%82

----------

